

List of suggested extensions to CSS (1998) - robin_reala
http://www.w3.org/TR/NOTE-CSS-potential

======
robin_reala
Discovered this page doing some research. Bert Bos being fairly prophetic
about the next 15 years of CSS development: the majority of these have been
added (in one fashion or another). Glad we don’t have ‘spreadsheet functions’
in a spec though, that feels solidly the preserve of JS.

